# cure for wet canker



## tonko2009 (Nov 15, 2009)

hello,

i was wondering what the best cure was for wet canker

Thanks Karl


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We would normally treat a bird with canker with Spartrix and/or Metronidazole (Flagyl). Depending on where your are, Metronidazole may only be available on vet prescription (in the UK, for instance), but Spartrix is generally available from Pigeon supply places.

Are you seeing canker in a bird now, or is this a 'just in case'?

If you have a number of birds, then a medication in their water, such as 'Chevi-Col' can be used.

John


----------



## tonko2009 (Nov 15, 2009)

Im only just learning about the pigeons and wanted to no just in case

Karl


----------

